# Recommend me a centrepiece fish ;)



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Would love to add a centrepiece fish to my ada 60p.

The only fish I’ve ruled out is a Betta (already have in a different tank).

Heated tank, planted, would go in with smaller fish like ember terra, Pygmy Cory and espei rasbora.

I would like something colourful, Apistogramma?

Open to any advice or input thanks guys!!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Dwarf Gourami.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Threadfin Rainbowfish









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I was gonna recommend a long-fin serpae tetra, but I'm not sure how he'll get along with your espei rasbora. I'll tell you he's fine with ember tetras though.

Otherwise yah, why not Apistos


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

I also think that Apistogramma are a great species to look at. All the coolness of a cichlid in a small and more chilled package!!


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Most colourful Apistogramma? Other than an orange to contrast against embers?


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

probably agassizi red/double red or Cacatoides red/orange flash or double/triple reds and also macmasteri or hongsloi CF2. I also really like the bitaeniata and trifasciata which are both colourful as well.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

Also panduro & baenschi are also very nice!!


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Best place to look for Apistogramma? Any lfs you would recommend?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Were you housing shrimp in this tank too?


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Amano and a few cherries


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Apisto kills cherries


_noob said:


> Amano and a few cherries


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

yes apistos can be predatory with small shrimp and snails so not recommended for mixed tanks.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

usually Fish Addicts has the best selection of apistos in town.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Debating between a single apistograma or six neon green tetra (non centrepiece but some more colour)


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

A male apisto is great if you're looking for a single fish with a huge personality that will recognize you and come up to the glass to beg for food. If you're worried about the shrimp maybe consider blue rams? You could also look into dwarf acaras, and badis of the genus _Dario_ (April has some tiger badis which I've never seen before and from my brief search appear to be fairly rare. They're definitely worth a look at if you're interested in something rare and unique), both of which shouldn't get large enough to prey on adult shrimp. Juvenile shrimp will of course be mercilessly hunted down and consumed by pretty much any species of cichlid.


----------

